# Shadow's Symphony's funeral parlor music



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

Is it this one?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxeXyJWmtLI

If you check out their music on youtube, let me know which ones you want, I have a bunch.

-Z


----------



## twisted mam-maw (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes...Zachery
That is the one. I also like " the threshold of souls"
I had seen them on you tube..but I don't understand how to save music off of YouTube. ..lol
Thanks I would be great!


----------



## Howl (Sep 1, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxeXyJWmtLIwould you have this, i also have no idea how to down load off you tube, thank you


----------



## Alecsull (Oct 8, 2015)

If you guys search "flvto" on google then it should bring you to a good download site. I think their music is on spotify too!


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

actually, I can tell you how to convert youtuube videos to MP3...PM me, or email: [email protected]


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The majority of songs by Shadow's Symphony are not on YouTube, so you are kind of missing out, in my opinion. They have CD versions of the albums on eBay for $10 each, including shipping, and Amazon has digital for even less...


----------

